# Looking for portable generator for my house



## anonymous1977 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello - I am looking for a portable generator for my 2500 sq ft house + a 800 sq ft basement. My plan is that during a power outage I will use the generator for running refrigerator, microwave, some fans and lights and not the air conditioner, washer or dryer unless I can turn something else off. Would a generator around 7500 watts be sufficient? I am looking for something with low THD at around the $1k price point. So I would appreciate any recommendations. Also should I get a gas model or a dual one with propane?

On the hooking up the house part I am exploring an interlocking kit instead of a transfer switch because it will give me flexibility to not preselect the circuits. My current panel is completely tapped out and has no additional circuits available (see attached pic). There is finally one electrician who has told me that he could replace some of my existing breakers with quad breakers to make the space to install an interlocking kit. I live in NJ. His prices are $690 for installing an inlet just outside the main panel and $850 for running conduit to the backyard. I am thinking of doing the $690 because I could still put my generator behind the fence and just run a 25 foot cable. This is for 30 amps. Does anyone know about these breakers? Because this is the first guy that offered the alternative. Every other electrician just said there is no space in my panel or I have to upgrade my panel.

Also when I operate the generator by putting it in the backyard can I keep it inside a shed while running so that it is protected from rain?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a 6000/7500W generator running through a meter-mounted GenerLink transfer switch and it will run the whole house other than the kitchen range, secondary water heater and dryer. I modified the generator so it's dual fuel (propane & gasoline). It takes about 15 minutes to install the GenerLink, so very little labor beyond the cost of the unit, and it's just as easy to remove it if you move:




__





Search Results for generlink at The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified GenerLink Transfer Switches products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Electrical Department.



go.skimresources.com


----------



## anonymous1977 (Sep 10, 2020)

My power company does not allow this.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do a 50 amp inlet.


----------



## anonymous1977 (Sep 10, 2020)

It's more expensive by about $150.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

anonymous1977 said:


> My power company does not allow this.


Which one? Some NJ utilities actually supply GenerLinks, Sussex REC for example.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

anonymous1977 said:


> It's more expensive by about $150.


yup save up for the good 50 amp inlet.
it is worth it so you do not have to rework later.

you want to over kill a project like this..
leave room for things to heat up etc.
this leaves you room for a larger portable generator at a later date.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

tabora said:


> Which one? Some NJ utilities actually supply GenerLinks, Sussex REC for example.


hey tab
i think all of the utility companies should offer the generlinks for free!
or at the least as a monthly ad on fee.

then the utility have less to worry about... and less to complain about!
as a consumer,
i would think the surge suppression feature alone would be worth the ticket price!


----------



## anonymous1977 (Sep 10, 2020)

tabora said:


> Which one? Some NJ utilities actually supply GenerLinks, Sussex REC for example.


JCPL. I called generlink yesterday and they said NJ power companies don't allow this.


----------



## anonymous1977 (Sep 10, 2020)

iowagold said:


> yup save up for the good 50 amp inlet.
> it is worth it so you do not have to rework later.
> 
> you want to over kill a project like this..
> ...


I think I am just going to go with the option of having the power inlet right next to the panel but on the outside instead of running conduit to the backyard because the price given was $690 for that and $850 for running conduit to backyard. I just need to find out from that guy what the incremental cost over $690 will be if he did a 50 amp. Can you help me understand why I will need a 50 amp inlet? Will that mean I will also need to get a generator with a 50 amp outlet?


----------



## anonymous1977 (Sep 10, 2020)

Folks - I updated my original question above with quad breaker option.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

anonymous1977 said:


> JCPL


Oh, that's too bad... JCP&L falls under the First Energy umbrella for their guidelines for this device, which is not allowed to be installed. I take it that JCP&L owns the meter base? Up here the homeowner owns everything past the service drop head, so the Generlink is basically just a meter base extension.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

same here in iowa tab!

home owner owns the wire from the 2-3 foot on the head extension here.

the tricky part is getting the utility guys here to clip and come back the same day on up grades.
it is ok if you already have a gen and a few cords to run till they get back to reset the meter.

i had one client that had to replace all of the outside stuff after the storm in aug/10/2020
they came and clipped the first day.
and did not make it back till 2 weeks later to reconnect.
too much tree trash in the way to reconnect.

at least now they have a good gen system in place!!
and are tri fuel!
so at least they have a chance on power!


----------



## anonymous1977 (Sep 10, 2020)

tabora said:


> Oh, that's too bad... JCP&L falls under the First Energy umbrella for their guidelines for this device, which is not allowed to be installed. I take it that JCP&L owns the meter base? Up here the homeowner owns everything past the service drop head, so the Generlink is basically just a meter base extension.


Yes I believe so.


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

anonymous1977 said:


> Hello - I am looking for a portable generator for my 2500 sq ft house + a 800 sq ft basement. My plan is that during a power outage I will use the generator for running refrigerator, microwave, some fans and lights and not the air conditioner, washer or dryer unless I can turn something else off. Would a generator around 7500 watts be sufficient? I am looking for something with low THD at around the $1k price point. So I would appreciate any recommendations. Also should I get a gas model or a dual one with propane?
> 
> On the hooking up the house part I am exploring an interlocking kit instead of a transfer switch because it will give me flexibility to not preselect the circuits. My current panel is completely tapped out and has no additional circuits available (see attached pic). There is finally one electrician who has told me that he could replace some of my existing breakers with quad breakers to make the space to install an interlocking kit. I live in NJ. His prices are $690 for installing an inlet just outside the main panel and $850 for running conduit to the backyard. I am thinking of doing the $690 because I could still put my generator behind the fence and just run a 25 foot cable. This is for 30 amps. Does anyone know about these breakers? Because this is the first guy that offered the alternative. Every other electrician just said there is no space in my panel or I have to upgrade my panel.
> 
> Also when I operate the generator by putting it in the backyard can I keep it inside a shed while running so that it is protected from rain?





anonymous1977 said:


> Hello - I am looking for a portable generator for my 2500 sq ft house + a 800 sq ft basement. My plan is that during a power outage I will use the generator for running refrigerator, microwave, some fans and lights and not the air conditioner, washer or dryer unless I can turn something else off. Would a generator around 7500 watts be sufficient? I am looking for something with low THD at around the $1k price point. So I would appreciate any recommendations. Also should I get a gas model or a dual one with propane?
> 
> On the hooking up the house part I am exploring an interlocking kit instead of a transfer switch because it will give me flexibility to not preselect the circuits. My current panel is completely tapped out and has no additional circuits available (see attached pic). There is finally one electrician who has told me that he could replace some of my existing breakers with quad breakers to make the space to install an interlocking kit. I live in NJ. His prices are $690 for installing an inlet just outside the main panel and $850 for running conduit to the backyard. I am thinking of doing the $690 because I could still put my generator behind the fence and just run a 25 foot cable. This is for 30 amps. Does anyone know about these breakers? Because this is the first guy that offered the alternative. Every other electrician just said there is no space in my panel or I have to upgrade my panel.
> 
> Also when I operate the generator by putting it in the backyard can I keep it inside a shed while running so that it is protected from rain?


ABout those


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

I can't see the picture of your panel but I do have some past experience with 120V special breakers that can replace standard size breakers two for one (tandem). For my brand of panel they are the size of one 120V breaker and fit in one standard slot but have two connections and two reset levers. On my brand of panel, a new standard 240V breaker must be installed in the two upper right hand slots just underneath the main breaker for the whole panel to connect to the generator inlet box. The interlock is a simple, but clever, metal plate installed in such a way that it is physically impossible for the main breaker and the generator breaker to both be on at the same time. This assures that the power company juice and the generator juice can't be connected together which could be disastrous. Making room for the new 240V breaker for the generator means you need to move whatever is already in those two upper right hand slots somewhere else. If your box is maxed out, you need to move the circuits that are already in those two spots That is where the special breakers come in. Your electrician mentions a quad breaker. I think that means that a 240V breaker is already in that upper right slots and he plans to replace that with a quad which will control both the new 240V generator circuit and the existing 240V circuit. I have never used 240V quads, but have used "tandem" breakers. I do wonder if the quads are physically compatible with the interlock, and if panel will physically allow this type of breaker to be used in that particular spot. (In my panel, tandem breakers can't be installed in the upper right hand corner). Even if the quad cannot be installed in that spot, it should be possible to move whatever is in that spot to a different area of the box and use tandems or quads there. This will involve some additional work to rearrange the circuits. One problem that you may run into is if your maxxed-out box is already using these doubling breakers in all the slots approved for doubling.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

no on the quads and interlock.

yea the quads help on shrinking the spaces so you ave enough room for a gen breaker..
i always need 4 spaces so you can add the extra 2 space breaker for an whole house surge protector as well
click here for the generator connection page
there are links for the parts as well as a few pix.
the whole house surge saved my gear when we had that bad storm set in Iowa back in 08/10/2020!
cheap insurance!!
easy to put them in as well if you are handy!
I use them in all of the electric panels we set up.

i use the quad breaker in the outside panel for the gen inlet
kinda cool as it retains the 240 but adds (2) 120 breakers.. all in a 2 space place!!


----------



## tombrian (Aug 7, 2021)

I am using a Westinghouse generator, very satisfied with it. The using process couldn’t be much easier with its remote and push-button electric start. I was also thrilled with its LED display that allows users to track its performance.


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> yup save up for the good 50 amp inlet.
> it is worth it so you do not have to rework later.
> 
> you want to over kill a project like this..
> ...


get the 50 amp. if you ever decide to get a larger generator you'll regret it. I just had to re do my 30 amp set up for this same exact reason


----------

